# next year ferry bookings



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,

I have just been trying to look for cross channel ferries for next year, but SeaFrance say they have no availability. Is it more likely that they haven't fixed their schedules or that we are trying to book too far in advance?
After this wet UK summer, surely we are not the only ones keen to plan for some sunshine next year...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sallym said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just been trying to look for cross channel ferries for next year, but SeaFrance say they have no availability. Is it more likely that they haven't fixed their schedules or that we are trying to book too far in advance?
> After this wet UK summer, surely we are not the only ones keen to plan for some sunshine next year...


Too far in advance Sally.

I think they are all the same. Not sure when they open up for next year, but it shouldn't be too long.

It might be worth waiting though if you are pplanning to travel mid or late year, as there are often bargains to be had in Jan/Feb.

Hope this helps


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Or consider a frequent traveller seafrance ticket - guarenteed to get on with no booking - just give them the date of the first crossing.
£65 return if you buy 3 returnes for 12 months. Link on my tips page (IIRC! lol!)


----------

